# vitre imac 27" brisée comment la changer ?



## imac278 (14 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
voilà en manipulant mon bel imac 27" je l'ai cogné et la vitre c'est brisée.
Quelqu'un a t il deja changé ou fait changé la vitre ?
Si oui est ce long et surtout cher ?
Merci pour vos réponses à tous !


----------



## crazy_c0vv (14 Mai 2010)

Il faudrait une photo de l'iMac pour qu'on puisse se rendre compte... 

Mais sinon, je pense qu'il va falloir passer en boutique pour réparation. A mon avis ce genre de vitre ne se trouve pas dans le commerce.


----------



## - B'n - (14 Mai 2010)

Un ordre de prix : 100&#8364; la vitre 20". Tu devrais essayer sans vitre, t'auras moins de reflets &#8230;mais un iMac dépecé.


----------



## pinkipou (14 Mai 2010)

Tu trouveras ton bonheur ici à 95 euros la vitre + 48 $ de frais de port :

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-iMac-27-LC..._Trackballs&hash=item2a05ef0027#ht_575wt_1122

Merci qui ?


----------



## - B'n - (14 Mai 2010)

Moi j'aurais un peu peur de faire venir une vitre des Etats-Unis&#8230;


----------



## pinkipou (14 Mai 2010)

On a rien sans rien ! !


----------



## - B'n - (14 Mai 2010)

L'idéal serait de faire tailler une vitre (traitée anti-reflet!) chez un vitrier.


----------



## imac278 (14 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir a tous merci pour vos réponses.après avoir bien parcouru le web je n ai pas trouve de site francophone vendant des vitres pour 27".  Selon vous je dois partir sur combien pour vitre + changement histoire d' avoir une idée.. Merci bcp


----------



## ÉB (14 Mai 2010)

imac278 a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous merci pour vos réponses.après avoir bien parcouru le web je n ai pas trouve de site francophone vendant des vitres pour 27".  Selon vous je dois partir sur combien pour vitre + changement histoire d' avoir une idée.. Merci bcp



Le mieux serait de demander un devis
Disons le prix de la vitre indiquée plus haut + la main d'uvre, soit probablement un peu plus cher que de faire venir la vitre des USA.


----------



## Maekhong (15 Mai 2010)

Si tu peux commander la vitre directement chez Apple, le remplacement ne prend que quelques minutes.

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-iMac-Intel-27-Inch-Glass-Panel/1631/1

J'enlève régulièrement la vitre de mon iMac 24" et je n'utilise même pas de ventouses, mais simplement à l'aide d'un large scotch qui adhère bien à la vitre. Ca vient tout seul.


----------



## imac278 (15 Mai 2010)

Encore merci a tous pour vos réponses. Je vais l amener aujourd hui dans un centre de réparation et vous donnerai le devis. Question bête sans doute mais il n est pas possible d' acheter chez Apple la vitre?ou sur un site français?


----------



## ÉB (15 Mai 2010)

Maekhong a dit:


> J'enlève régulièrement la vitre de mon iMac 24"



C'est un passe temps ? :mouais:
Sérieux, je suis curieux, pour quelle raison ?


----------



## Maekhong (15 Mai 2010)

Imac17 a dit:


> C'est un passe temps ? :mouais:
> Sérieux, je suis curieux, pour quelle raison ?



J'habite en Thaïlande en pleine campagne, dans une maison où les fenêtres sont ouvertes 24/24 avec des ventilateurs qui tournent eux aussi 24h par jour. J'ai des moustiquaires mais la poussière du dehors passe, les moustiques non, heureusement.   Désolé je n'ai pas l'air conditionné, je n'aime pas çà d'ailleurs. De plus je fume.

Or tout le monde sait (et tu trouvera nombre de vidéos et de photos sur le net) que la poussière s'infiltre derrière les vitres des iMacs. Donc environ tous les 3 mois je démonte la vitre de mon iMac pour nettoyer la dalle et l'arrière de la vitre. La vitre est òtée en moins de 30 secondes, ensuite je la nettoie soigneusement et je la repose ensuite. Et voilà que je n'ai plus de traces sur mon écran, magnifique non ?


----------

